
Putting Love to the Stress Test - dwynings
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/29/fashion/modern-love-tech-relationship-trial.html
======
nibs
This is disturbing and beautiful. My current Fiance and I followed a very
similar pattern. All of my prior relationships would start out with all the
"good" things. Chemistry, curiosity, etc. etc. but all eventually failed due
to fundamental compatibility. It was never "I can't believe you, I'm walking
out on you, drama drama" It was more I want A with my life and you want B.
Full stop.

This one, we knew each other for a long time, so instead of doing all the
fancy stuff, we just downloaded a spreadsheet with X questions to ask before
getting married, blind answered and then merged them. The disturbing
similarities between them gave us confidence. And then we built the passion,
chemistry, curiosity on purpose. And it worked. Marriage used to be about
utility. We no longer need it for survival, but it should definitely be
practical.

~~~
scrupulusalbion
>we just downloaded a spreadsheet with X questions

If you don't mind me asking, from where did you get this spreadsheet?

~~~
nibs
Made it:
[http://www.connact.com/~hom/blog/276questions.htm](http://www.connact.com/~hom/blog/276questions.htm)

~~~
jpeg_hero
277\. Current list of OCD medications, if any

:)

------
cyberjunkie
Of course, you also have to keep in consideration that people change, as do
their priorities, environments, circumstances and dreams.

~~~
jjaksic
Yes, changing requirements, scope creep etc.

------
avmich
> And we married 12 months later.

Nobody's perfect, I' guess.

